# Hanna alk reagent recall



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

It seem there has been a recall of the Hanna Alkalinity reagent h1755-26. It seems the lots are no good. Here is the url to see if your is good or bad.

https://hannainst.wufoo.com/forms/w1hzjs2j1b4ejyu/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for posting. 
mine was A-O-K!


----------



## carnut (Nov 1, 2010)

Not mine. 2 brand new bad boxes


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

carnut said:


> Not mine. 2 brand new bad boxes


I just bought my checker at boxing day.... the included reagent needs to be replaced

the worst part is:
We will ship the replacement HI755-26 within 2-4 weeks of receiving your information.

I have to wait 3 weeks till they ship it?  It'll most likely be over a month till i get it. At least I still have my red sea kit to test alk

thanks tho, carnut


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

they ought to send a free bottle or 2 or 10 for the error and potential damage... i'd be asking in very strong polite language...


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I just received mine from Canada Corals two days ago, it came up as bad .


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully you can return and exchange it David...

I have about 2 tests left, I almost ordered some yesterday.... glad I forgot. I'll be sure to check with my supplier before ordering.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have one from Canada Corals and one from BRS, both are bad.

Does anyone know will it read higher or lower dKH?

According to Matt on another thread, he tested ALK with another source and the readings were dead on.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

notclear said:


> Does anyone know will it read higher or lower dKH?
> 
> According to Matt on another thread, he tested ALK with another source and the readings were dead on.


Mine was pretty accurate too. The first time I used it, I did a red sea alk test to compare. I think I got something like:
2.93 meq/l - Hanna
2.9 meq/l - Red Sea

which is like only .1 dKH difference, which is pretty darn close if giving a small margin of error for the Red Sea test. So, I'll probably still use the "recalled" reagent anyway


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Same thing here. Alk reading a lot higher. I could say more, but as I don't want to get 
banned , I won't...
-


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Same thing here. Alk reading a lot higher. I could say more, but as I don't want to get
> banned , I won't...
> -


 Mine was reading about 1 dkh lower. Alot of others ppls I've read about were also reading lower. Interesting how yours was reading higher. I'm glad I bought a salifert kit a while ago to cross check.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
They've been good for so long, I quit checking, but I'm going to grab a new Salifert DKH when 
I drop into March's tomorrow. The one I have now is pretty much finished, but there was 
enough left to check and find out my reagent was off.

Someone posted on RC about the reagents being off, which is the only reason I checked.
-


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone found this explanation on another site. 

"I spoke to Hannah about the issue and this is what the actual tech told me. He said that the recall is due to a chemical reaction that occurs when the reagent comes into contact with the roof of the cap (that white circular thing on the underside of the cap). This reaction alters the color of the reagent, effectively changing what your reading will be in your alkalinity checker. So if you've laid your bottle down after removing that thin seal (when you first open it) then your bottle may be affected. If you've kept your bottle standing up right after removing the seal and the reagent has never made contact with the top of the cap, then your bottle of reagent is perfectly fine. He told me that even if this is you, they'll still gladly replace your bottles."


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

If anyone needs to test ALk, I have an extra Red Sea alk test you can use. Just bring it back when you're done


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone got their replacement yet? It's been about 4 weeks for me


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

twobytwo said:


> Has anyone got their replacement yet? It's been about 4 weeks for me


Some, nothing here. I luckily have enough left to wait.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> Has anyone got their replacement yet? It's been about 4 weeks for me


-
Same here. Still waiting...
-


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I Just called, and I gotta say, they are not handling this situation well.

While most of the people in the US got their new reagent in about a week, Hanna in Canada has not even sent one bottle out yet. They said it should be done within the next week. WTF, so I wait 6 weeks? Not really happy. I told them this long wait would not be received well, but the lady didn't seem to care. I told her that since none had been sent out yet, it would be a nice gesture if they sent 2 bottles as a way to keep customers happy. No dice. At least they confirmed they had my name in their system and hadn't forgotten about me.

Anyway, the customer service # is 1800-842-6629 if you want to check the status of your replacement.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Good time to invest in the Idip


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

My Reagent arrived last night.

Dave! Don't worry, it's on my list of birthday presents ideas for my wife


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Still waiting ....

So I called just few minutes ago, she said they are going to ship them out next week.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

notclear said:


> Still waiting ....
> 
> So I called just few minutes ago, she said they are going to ship them out next week.


-
They told me the same on the 8th of March.
-


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for stock to appear somewhere Canadian.... need a refill.... I might have to switch back to Salifert for a round...


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Any updates? I got fed up with waiting so I went online and researched and found out I had contacted the US company. So I emailed Canadian side and they are sending me out new bottles this week.

On another note a lot of users on R2R are complaining saying the new replacement reagents are off as well. Anyone whose received it here notice similar results? It was mentioned on there the bottle *HAS* to be kept upright, because its the contact with the lid that's causing the problems.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
I phoned yesterday and the woman I talked to said that mine would be shipped either yesterday 
or today. Hanna Canada is in Laval, Quebec. Their phone # is 1 800 426 6287.
-


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> On another note a lot of users on R2R are complaining saying the new replacement reagents are off as well. Anyone whose received it here notice similar results? It was mentioned on there the bottle *HAS* to be kept upright, because its the contact with the lid that's causing the problems.


I heard keeping it upright was would be necessary on the old batch because of the seal. Im not sure if its still necessary - i thought they changed the seal? kind of stupid because when you store the reagent in the case, its on its side

Anyway - I just tested. Maybe I lucked out. I tested With the Old Alk reagent, New Alk Reagent and a Red Sea Alk test to compare with.

Old Hanna = 2.76meq/L , 7.72dkH
New Hanna = 2.78 , 7.78
Red Sea = 2.85 , 7.95
Red Sea #2 = 2.75 , 7.75 (I did a second test because i thought I added a drop too much, the first time)

The results for the Hanna tests were almost exactly the same - only 1ppm off of each other - and very close to the Red Sea tests. I'll continue using the rest of my original reagent and just compare against the Red Sea test every so often.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Reagents finally arrived !!
-


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

So I guess I need to contact Hanna Canada now? I submitted the original form for the reagent but still haven't recieved anything.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
The lot # I received was 6021. It tested just a bit above Salifert, so this is a good lot #.
-


----------

